# Face plates for GFX



## dangerousdave (Oct 26, 2004)

Who makes custom face plates for the GFX and how do I get ahold of them.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

http://www.tresleonard.com


----------



## dangerousdave (Oct 26, 2004)

I can get to that site but can't e mail or find a phone # to contact them. When I try the link to e mail I get a weird message, that I need some other program ?. Any one have a phone #.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

[email protected] <[email protected]>


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I believe Tres is the best out there doing the plates. I wish I had the skills to show you my plates.

Tres, feel free to post mine on here if you want to show your work.

Later, Bret


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

The last time he emailed me back he used this email addy:

[email protected]


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

www.skipgear.com
Look under gear on the site.


----------



## dave w (Dec 12, 2004)

TRES JUST DID MINE THE PICTURE DOES NOT DO IT JUSTICE :thumbsup:


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

tres leonard rocks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And Tre's is a Sponsor of HobbyTalk


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

thanks guys....

Yes, just drop me an email at: [email protected]

Link is at the bottom of my page.....

You get yours yet Kat?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Tres said:


> thanks guys....
> Yes, just drop me an email at: [email protected]
> Link is at the bottom of my page.....
> ou get yours yet Kat?


hey tres.. i sent an email btw =) want alot of stuff... did you get?
couple of face stuff.. and a board. lemme know.. [email protected]

ps.. Tres does good work.. i bought a faceplate back in the day.. and now i hear his methods are 10x's better..


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

RCMits, ygm....

I re-sent the reply I sent you....

Yes, always looking for ways to make a better product......


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Tres does a great job...I saw some of his work at a race I attended and they are just awesome...I emailed him with my paint scheme and replied quickly with a sample...I can't wait to get mine...

Oh Tres you should be receiving something in the mail in the next few days.


----------



## dangerousdave (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks guys I have mine on order. Wow is he quick with a design that I suggested. It was just what I wanted and looks fantastic.
Thanks,Tres

Dave Dygon


----------

